# What is the power cutoff for full power stations?



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Does anybody know what the wattage cutoff is to be considered a full power station? (preferably UHF)

Reason I ask is there are alot of stations that Dish doesn't carry, but they might not be LP's (or CA)

As an example....KWWF 22 UPN in Waterloo, IA is right now 500KW but holds a construction permit for 3000KW (still less than the max of 5000kw)

Once the CP is done, does KWWF (as an example) qualify for must carry?

What is the wattage cutoff? Or as long as you arent a LP (ie: KLKS-LP) or a CA (WBQC-CA) you would qualify?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

KWWF is a licensed full power TV station right now and qualifies for must carry right now. ...even at its present gerbil generated power output. 

Yes, as long as you are a TV station and not a CA or LP station you automatically qualify to elect Must Carry.

The difference between full power and low power is a channel allocation and licensing issue more than the actual ERP the transmitter puts out.

Probably the reason it hasn't received must carry for Dish is because of "good quality signal" issues to the POP.

For those that don't know what "must carry" is go here: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/20

See ya
Tony


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The difference between full power and low power is a channel allocation and licensing issue more than the actual ERP the transmitter puts out.


I knew there was a cutoff for low powered radio stations (250W), but I didnt know if there was a cutoff. Its also weird that some translator stations actually have lettered call signs (KLKS-LP for example, instead of K39GG, which runs at more power than KLKS) 



> Probably the reason it hasn't received must carry for Dish is because of "good quality signal" issues to the POP.


They went UPN on 9/1 under new owner Equity...probably the no good signal to the POP


----------

